# Dolphin Super skiff topdeck remods



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet! I love those skiffs!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Very cool skiff. Look at the east cape site for some cool videos with ideas for tiller setups. Keep us posted on the build!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

eye think boats smell fishyyyyyyyyy dummmmmby stuppppidddddddd hay knock knock whos there im there silly


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's going to be a cool boat
Despite what gheenoo guy said


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

will be checking in on this build!

cheers


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

> eye think boats smell fishyyyyyyyyy dummmmmby stuppppidddddddd hay knock knock whos there im there silly



lay off the angel dust...


----------

